# My husband getting odd



## theetoeturtle (May 5, 2009)

My husband who is 62 is getting the most stupid notions lately.
The new one was just today.
I stayed up at the computer till early in the morning. Had a case
of insomnia. Today he asked if I had gone out after he had gone
to bed. I said why the hell would I go out at 3:00am!! Well, he said, the turn signal was on when he got in the car today. !!!!???.
Do you think I might have left it on by accident after I went to the grocery store last night?
Oh....
This is driving me nuts. He really needs to get a grip.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It sounds like he has something on his mind and what he needs is to talk it out. Have you been distant lately?


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

If you've given your hubby no reason to mistrust you..I'd be a little angry. However..he may be one of those people that has no clue about the internet and how surfing the net can cure the worst cases of insomnia...either that or make it worse.

Him asking about the turn signal on the car...how ridiculous. If you've never given him any reason to mistrust you..the two of you need to sit down and have a chat as there is no call for that.


----------

